#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Новый буддистский центр в Новокузнецке

## Инга Че

В субботу узнала, что в Новокузнецке есть новый буддистский центр https://vk.com/buddizm42

----------

